# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Release] Summoners War Hack - Free Summoners Stomper BETA

## nowayrlz

The safest Summoners War Hack is ready for release and we are currently offering a 100% Free Beta Test!
*Summoners Stomper features offered in the free beta:*
NO MEMORY EDITING/APK MODDINGModify Opponents' stats in any ScenarioModify Opponents' stats in any Cairos DungeonModify Opponents' stats in any Rift DungeonModify Opponents' stats in any Dimensional DungeonModify Opponents' stats in any Tartarus' Labyrinth StageModify Opponents' stats in any TOA(Normal/Hard/Hell)

*During the beta our hack will modify your opponents' stats to:*
10% of the original ATK50% of the original DEF50% of the original SPD0% of the original RES(you'll always land debuffs!)

*How to use:*
Install OpenVPN Connect on your device: PlayStore Link - AppStore LinkDownload the .ovpn Beta Profile on User Info section of the Dashboard in Summoners StomperImport the .ovpn profile in OpenVPN Connect AppConnect to the VPNDo any stage in Summoners War and enjoy the easiest opponents you'll ever face!

Video proof:



Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Michael1309

thx for Hard Work :-)

----------

